# Help! Can't get scanner on hp Laserjet 3330 to work.



## badhilton2 (Jun 7, 2005)

:4-dontkno I downloaded drivers from Drivers Guide and got printer working, but I can't get my scanner to work. Can anyone help me? Need scanner desperately bad for family newsletter. My operating system is XP. My printer is a hp Laserjet 3330 MFP.


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you have the software that shipped with the unit? If so try re-installing it & configure it according to the manual or post back & we can help you with that. Otherwise you can try going here and downloading the software library or order yourself a new CD.

If that doesn't work then please post a better description of what happens when you try to scan something. Does the scanning mechanism itself work but the information isn't reaching the computer? Also what software are you using to capture the scans, and provide whatever error messages you are receiving. 

Thanks and good luck!

RM


----------

